# [SOLVED] Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA



## prunge (Feb 3, 2009)

I noticed a similar problem with someone that had a Kogi Monitor and thought I would ask as well. . . the monitor will turn on, show the existing screen and then go black after 2 seconds.
My monitor is different than the other posting, with the model number (L7EH-TA) This ones shows December 2002 on the tag. .. 

I tried to use the "+, -" while turning the monitor off and then on before releasing the buttons, but this did nothing. I even tried the up and down arrows as well.

Is there another way to reset this monitor and hopefully get rid of the Dinosaur monitor on my desk??? 

Thank you, 

Paul


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA*

Is this a monitor issue or a Video card issue?
If you reboot the computer and tap on the F8 to enter SAFE MODE do you get a screen of some sort? 
Bill


----------



## prunge (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA*

Bill, 

Sorry about the delay. . . I will give that a shot in a bit, but I have a question for your question as well. . is it New System from Best Buy (Inspiron 530s). . I am currently using an old IBM box monitor that works fine. . . Could I still have a video card issue?

Thank you, 

Paul


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA*

HI,
Usually monitors need no drivers as XP/Vista will load the drivers for it.
This is why I am thinking a Video card issue.
If you are able to enter Safe Mode you will get a large screen as XP/Vista will load the VGA driver and not the Video Card driver it self.

Are you able to get into Safe Mode?
Ther is a chance the monitor is at fault. Are you able to connect the Monitor to another computer without issues?

Bill


----------



## egress661 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA*

i have a diffrent problem with this monitor. i get an( over range )warning on my monitor.on a plan blue screen . an i have to reboot.i recently swicthed from theold box type to the kogi. what is over range?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA*

Hello,

What is the make and model of pc?

Note: This is either a monitor problem with itself or a video driver problem.


----------



## renequilt (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA*

Hi,

I had, and am having, a similar issue with my Kogi L7EH-TA monitor. We purchased a Gateway in March '08 running Vista. Previously we were running a Dell with Windows XP and the monitor was fine, no issues. During the set up of the Gateway my monitor went black, like it was in sleep mode. Gateway support sent out a new video card. This did not correct the problem. With the help of their Tech Support I was able to get into Safe mode and eventually change some settings. The monitor has been working fine until now.

My husband was upgrading our system to Windows 7 and now the monitor is not working again. Same problem as before, will work in Safe mode but nothing else. My biggest mistake was not writing down the solution to the problem the first time. And Gateway won't talk with me now that the computer is out of warranty.

Any suggestions on what settings could be the problem? Any suggestions would be a great help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Kogi Monitor L7EH-TA*

Hello and Welcome to TSF, renequilt.

You need to start your own thread renequilt, as this one is an old thread.


----------

